# Buffalo Grass



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi. I live in western kansas.... I got 25 head of Black cattle on 1/2 section of buffalo grass.They still have grass left. I have been feeding cane feed to them plus 2-3 lbs of alfalfa pellets 14%.I can't get them to go out in the pasture and eat much .They would rather stand by the fence and bawl( I think i've got them spoiled).I'm getting low on feed and wanting to feed them only when the snow is on the ground.Can I get by this way? Will grass and pellets be enough food for them? They all look good and healthy,and just starting to calve.I've got a neighbor that hasn't fed his poor cows nothing but pellets all winter and his pasture looks like a dirt road.I don't want mine looking that way.You guy think I can keep them alive this way or do i need to give a little cane everyday too? I do have 50 6x6 wheat straw bales to help.I think they will eat some of it also.Sure glad we haven't had that much bad weather. thanks....idontno


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by cane. Is this a sorgum-sudan cross?,,,, Anyway, while cows are calving isn't a good time to cut back on feed. I would think if they were hungry they would go foraging on the grass, although winter grass is low on nutritional value .


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am still feeding stockpiled fescue and the cattle seem to relish it. I did a bit of research on the buffalo grass and read that cattle are reluctant to eat it but that buffalo grass had adequate protein. I would concentrate the cattle on the buffalo grass where it is free of manure. Cattle will not eat where manure has fouled the forage. Given a few days of grazing nothing else for a portion of the day and then given access to some decent feed should get them accustomed to the buffalo grass. I do know cattle can be trained to eat weeds. You just going to have to train them on what you have. I know some cattle people around here that have very poor forage put in lick tanks of protein that has something in the protein mix that makes the cattle crave roughage. I see the cattle eating stuff that normally they would totally pass up. I was told the additive was somewhat like a human eating something that was too hot then trying to get rid of the taste by eating a cracker, etc. You may ask at a feed supplier regarding liquid protein lick tanks. The tanks are rented here. Good luck.


----------

